
Ask HN: How do you organize your tasks outside of software engineering? - break_the_bank
I&#x27;m a software engineer and we use jira&#x2F;Trello alot.<p>I&#x27;ve talked to a few friends in finance who don&#x27;t seem to be using these things much.<p>Currently working on an intelligent compliance trello board that helps compliance officers manage&#x2F;track their work better.
======
palashkulsh
I use emacs org-mode for organizing various things. Its pretty neat.

